# Confusion with God-Blooded template?



## Razz (Jul 21, 2007)

According to _Divine Endurance_ ability of the God-Blooded template on page 65 of *Monster Manual V*, it says if you absorb 40 points of damage all the god-blooded abilities are lost.

Is this permanently? Or only for the day? It doesn't state it either way.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 21, 2007)

That's gotta be for the day.


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 21, 2007)

Moved.


----------



## gnfnrf (Jul 21, 2007)

The loss is permanent. (Or rather, the ritual must be repeated)

Note that Nozgug's tactics involve activating divine endurance only if he is losing, because he wishes to keep his divine talents.

Note the reference to losing the template on p 65, under "Gruumsh-Blooded", just above "Special Actions".

Lastly, on p 67, in the third paragraph under "Creating God Blooded Templates" there is a discussion of a permanent variant template.

--
gnfnrf


----------



## Razz (Jul 21, 2007)

That makes no sense, then, to have the God-Blooded template with a Level Adjustment.

The template gives you a +1 level adjustment. What if you lose the template, do you gain a free level, or do you lose all that hard earned XP?


----------



## Nifft (Jul 21, 2007)

Wow. Talk about some expensive protection.

How much does the ritual cost vs. _true resurrection_?

Thanks, -- N


----------



## frankthedm (Jul 21, 2007)

Razz said:
			
		

> The template gives you a +1 level adjustment. What if you lose the template, do you gain a free level, or do you lose all that hard earned XP?



The XP is not _hard earned_ when the character got it expending semi godlike powers.

The issue may be adressed in the MM5, so there may be a paragraph covering this subject in there, but if a character gets stronger, having the LA there is also a help to factor the XP the character has eared and the challenges he should be facing.

Higher Level characters earns less XP from encounters because they are challenged less and can fight greater foes because they are stronger.


----------



## Razz (Jul 21, 2007)

frankthedm said:
			
		

> The XP is not _hard earned_ when the character got it expending semi godlike powers.
> 
> The issue may be adressed in the MM5, so there may be a paragraph covering this subject in there, but if a character gets stronger, having the LA there is also a help to factor the XP the character has eared and the challenges he should be facing.
> 
> Higher Level characters earns less XP from encounters because they are challenged less and can fight greater foes because they are stronger.




Yeah, but a whole level loss is rather steep for DR 10/- that only absorbs 40 points, which is easily bypassed by many creatures. Heck, a normal CR 3 Ogre with Power Attack can still deal considerable damage. It'd be better if, say, you can absorb 40 per day or you can absorb up to 40 before it's lost forever but if you don't use it all it resets the next day. 

Clearly this template is designed for NPCs, because a PC would be REALLY peeved to find out Divine Endurance costed him a whole level...and it's not that potent an ability, really. Not when trolls or hill giants smack you for 30+ damage in one hit.

I'm house ruling it to be a once per day thing. I think the LA is worth +1 if you can ignore 40 damage per day, especially considering at higher levels you will lose that in exactly four hits.


----------



## gnfnrf (Jul 21, 2007)

Razz said:
			
		

> Yeah, but a whole level loss is rather steep for DR 10/- that only absorbs 40 points, which is easily bypassed by many creatures. Heck, a normal CR 3 Ogre with Power Attack can still deal considerable damage. It'd be better if, say, you can absorb 40 per day or you can absorb up to 40 before it's lost forever but if you don't use it all it resets the next day.
> 
> Clearly this template is designed for NPCs, because a PC would be REALLY peeved to find out Divine Endurance costed him a whole level...and it's not that potent an ability, really. Not when trolls or hill giants smack you for 30+ damage in one hit.
> 
> I'm house ruling it to be a once per day thing. I think the LA is worth +1 if you can ignore 40 damage per day, especially considering at higher levels you will lose that in exactly four hits.




You're approaching this backwards.  The level adjustment is for the other abilities, and divine endurance is a bonus you can use if you would otherwise die horribly.

If you want the template to be permanent, why not take the advice of the book and make the DR 5/magic with no usage limitation?

--
gnfnrfr


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 22, 2007)

Someone with the book mind PMing me the details (Ie stats) for God blooded (especially as it relates to Orcus)


----------



## blargney the second (Jul 22, 2007)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Someone with the book mind PMing me the details (Ie stats) for God blooded (especially as it relates to Orcus)



No problem!

*Advantages:* Untold power!
*Disadvantages:* Dead.
-blarg


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks a lot Blargy.


----------



## jontherev (Jul 24, 2007)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Someone with the book mind PMing me the details (Ie stats) for God blooded (especially as it relates to Orcus)




Well, you have to be undead, for one, which I don't like.  I'm houseruling against that restriction.  I think you get +1 caster level for nec. spells. Sorry, I'm too lazy and sleepy for anymore info.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 24, 2007)

Jon,

I must have missed that one. (Friend is letting me borrow it). I was certain you could be alive to do so, just needed living sacrifices.


----------



## jontherev (Jul 24, 2007)

I've only read through it once, so maybe I missed it.  In any case, if you're the DM, it doesn't really matter, now does it?


----------

